# Cityside Management



## lpntac (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about this company?


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

i'm brand new to the game, and Im sure there are horror stories out there. For me, personally, Cityside has been legit. They send over a job with a price, I accept or reject it, and that's that. They've paid me for work completed to date. I can't complain. Yet.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Haven't had a problem receiving payment, but their staff are rude and unreasonable. They also like to take on a ton of applications and send everybody through training but then actually getting them to send you a work order is like trying to get snow in August.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

I just love how all these companies are getting ramped up with vendors because they are always about to get new contracts. Which never materialize. Then they have to cut prices even more on current work to make up for the million dollars they spent getting ready for nothing. Great business model...


----------



## Integrityfieldservices (Jul 28, 2014)

*Cityside*

Absolutely the best company we have ever worked for. The staff is more like family to us than fellow employees or "superiors". Not only did they initially step in when another contractor wasnt paying their contractors and PAY OFF THEIR BALANCE but hired us directly and have kept us slammed with work for the last year and half ! 
Would retire with them if possible !


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think I need a shower...


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I think I need a shower...


Or at the very least hip waders.


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

Cityside contacted us in 2012. We signed up with them and never saw a work order.... :whistling2:


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I actually signed up with them and they sent us a couple of orders. But after having to contact them 3 or 4 times for the same order, (order says give forms to occupant. Call and ask what forms? Oh go to the web site and download them. Post the attached sign to the property, call and ask where is the attached sign? Oh go to the website under blah blah blah and print it out.) Realized that it would be took much work just dealing with them. lol


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Integrityfieldservices said:


> Absolutely the best company we have ever worked for. The staff is more like family to us than fellow employees or "superiors". Not only did they initially step in when another contractor wasnt paying their contractors and PAY OFF THEIR BALANCE but hired us directly and have kept us slammed with work for the last year and half !
> Would retire with them if possible !


:laughing:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Integrityfieldservices said:


> . . .The staff is more like family to us than fellow employees or "superiors". . .


I don't think I have ever thought of any service company employee as a superior. . .


----------

